# Broken Drop Out



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi Guys:

Anyone know if it's possible to replace a broken drop out? I've never been a fan of carbon drop outs but I love my Super Six. It would be great if an aluminum drop out could be installed.

View attachment 177651


Happened while my bike was on my roof racks going through some crazy cross winds. Hopefully Cannondale has some 08 Super Six forks left in their spare inventory and painted in white (long shot).

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

that's a bit scary if cross winds can break the dropout...


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm so worried about damaging the drop out by over tightening the clamp mechanism on the bike rack that I probably "under tightened" the mechanism. Had the winds not been that strong (car was buffeted sideways), I surely would have made it fine.

Wish Cannondale would use aluminum drop outs like those on the Orca. They're a bit less finicky and durable.

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

Here is one on Ebay if you needed badly.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Cannondale-syst...ries?hash=item4148e7222d&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Any difference between the fork from the System and the Super? Probably not enough that I would notice on a ride. 

CHL


----------



## kneejerk (Feb 2, 2007)

doesn't the Super use the 1.5" lower bearing in the headset only?


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

The System Six has the same type of headset 1 1/8 & 1 1/2 taper. The tubes on the System Six are HUGE!

CHL


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

They are the same with different graphics.


----------

